# Increase in federal duck stamp?



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Just wanted to know what the members think about increasing the price of a federal duck stamp? It hasn't changed in 24 years.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Definitely needs to be at least $20. Is there any data on how the money is used currently (what % goes to land acquisition, habitat, etc.)?


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

$0.98 of every $1.00 goes to habitat and conservation.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

should have been increased years ago.

I always buy 2 each year. Anyone who uses WPA should have to buy one too.

I can't figure out why this hasn't happened long ago, so I don't have my hopes up for this time.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

There was a site I used to frequent a few years ago called mad duck. (I can't find it anymore.) One article looked at what a dollar would buy when the duck stamp program started as compared to today, ie land, fuel, seed, planting, etc. This author claimed that duck stamps would have to be around $80 to equal the buying power of the `30's. 
While I would hate to pay $80, I think $25-30 would still be a bargain. Like some have mentioned, I also buy at least 2 stamps per year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing you need to start to look at when talking increases.... will it start to out price people from hunting?

I know the stamp fee is a drop in the bucket compared to decoys, shells, guns, blinds, etc. But what about the kid who just jump shoots? Or hunts with friends who have all the gear? You add another $20 they might not hunt or in other state where there are state waterfowl stamps or other fees added into. I know this only applies to 16+ year olds. But yet it is something to think about. I mean right now a resident hunter only has to pay $35 (all fees/stamps). Now if you want to increase the federal stamp another $20... That is $55 for people to hunt. Could turn people off.

Now I am not saying i wouldn't support an increase. But this is a factor to think about. Here is an example in MN.... A person pays $22 for the waterfowl license, $15 for the federal stamp, and $8.25 for a state stamp (if you want it mailed to you it is another $1), So $45.25 or $46.25 to hunt ducks. Now if you increase the federal stamp by $20... it is $65.25 to hunt ducks!!

Some states would get hit harder by an increase. Again... I am not saying I wouldn't support an increase. But this is a factor to think about. You don't want to price out people from hunting. Because when that happens it give the anti's more ammo to shut down the hunting heritage.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with you chuck, I would support a fee increase but not everyone will, and I would hate to see people quit duck hunting because of a huge increase in a stamp fee, a lot of young people are struggling to get by the way it is and giving up duck hunting could come easier for them if it gets too high to participate. I know some guys that give up duck hunting in Mn because of the youth waterfowl day, so this would just give them another excuse to give it up....


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

using this logic lets increase to $100. The more money the more ducks right? It is a flawed premise at best. There will never be enough money so please be a critical thinker and just don't blindly buy into the narrative. Habitat is critical as is protecting hens throughout the flyway, both of which are not even on the radar. More gadgets,higher kills,more videos etc..the end is near boys..believe me


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree there may be a point where the duck stamp costs could rise enough to cause some hunters to drop the sport but consider two facts: For example, a dozen decoys is now at least $50. Second, what a duck stamp can obtain for habitat is the lowest in its history. It actually provides less money now than it did when it was first sold in the 1930's during the Depression. Like much of what we purchase, the duck stamp hasn't kept up with inflation. Duck stamp prices normally went up every decade since the 30's. The last raise was 1991 and this has been the longest time since the last increase in its history.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Chuck, 
I totally agree. A raise of $20 would be too much for many. However, I think back to when I started hunting. The duck stamp was $3.00, and I made $0.95/hr., a Micky D burger was $0.15, real Levi's were $3.95. Thus, with the federal minimum wage at $7.25 and probably rising soon, I don't think $25.00 is out of line. Hey, it costs more than that to take my best girl to a movie/with sodas and popcorn. 
As with most hunting/fishing license fee increases, you will see a drop the year following a raise, but those numbers come up and by the 3rd year after a raise, sales are back up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

indsport.... Are you sure the last increase was in 1991?? I thought it increased from $10 to $15 not to long ago.

I also understand what you are saying that the price of decoys and everything else the stamp is a drop in the bucket. I also understand what you are saying that the price is not keeping up with inflation.

But like i mentioned before is that the nickel and dime fees are also apart on why people are leaving hunting in general. We as hunters need other hunters to help us keep our heritage alive and well. because if things start to come to a "vote" or a public vote you need people on your side. Some people who may have been hunter's and now are not will give an I don't care attitude and not vote. So that means less people at the polls and you could see the end. that is my main point.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

When you get in your mid `60's you need to bring in new blood to be decoy carriers, too. :thumb:

No, Chuck, the last raise was in 1991...I just looked it up, just to make sure.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah i wasn't sure and maybe my mind is going too...LOL


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> But like i mentioned before is that the nickel and dime fees are also apart on why people are leaving hunting in general. We as hunters need other hunters to help us keep our heritage alive and well. because if things start to come to a "vote" or a public vote you need people on your side. Some people who may have been hunter's and now are not will give an I don't care attitude and not vote. So that means less people at the polls and you could see the end. that is my main point.


I really think the lack of access is the biggest issue with people leaving or not beginning hunting. Costs are of course a part of it as with everything but I doubt that a $5 or $10 increase is going to spur anyone to quit hunting - that's not even a one-way trip to the blind in gas money.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Access has been what it is in many other states the same for the past 20 years. That is the thing with federal stamp you need to look at the states and fees that go into waterfowl hunting. I also a $5-$10 increase won't do much. But some people on this thread were talking $20 increase. That is a big increase.

The only thing with the smaller increase in the fee is that all other hunting licenses are also taking "small" increases. So people will look hard at what they want to hunt or what they hunt a lot during the year. You could lose a lot of guys who buy hunting licenses and only hunt opening weekend. I know my dad purchases a waterfowl license every year but he hasn't hunted in 5 years. Not one day. So now if you add another $10 he might say the hell with it and not purchase one all together. The number of people who are like my dad out there might surprise you. Hell this year I purchases a waterfowl license and required stamps for my home state (MN) and never hunted one day. (I never hunted during the regular waterfowl season in any state this year....sad year for me.) But you get my point that when you raise fee's people will stop participating.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Access has been what it is in many other states the same for the past 20 years. That is the thing with federal stamp you need to look at the states and fees that go into waterfowl hunting. I also a $5-$10 increase won't do much. But some people on this thread were talking $20 increase. That is a big increase.

The only thing with the smaller increase in the fee is that all other hunting licenses are also taking "small" increases. So people will look hard at what they want to hunt or what they hunt a lot during the year. You could lose a lot of guys who buy hunting licenses and only hunt opening weekend. I know my dad purchases a waterfowl license every year but he hasn't hunted in 5 years. Not one day. So now if you add another $10 he might say the hell with it and not purchase one all together. The number of people who are like my dad out there might surprise you. Hell this year I purchases a waterfowl license and required stamps for my home state (MN) and never hunted one day. (I never hunted during the regular waterfowl season in any state this year....sad year for me.) But you get my point that when you raise fee's people will stop participating.


----------

